# Steam Spiele Installationspfad



## TheGamerzZ (9. November 2012)

Hallo,
Meine Frage ist die, ob man bei Steam genauso wie bei Origin das Programm auf eine SSD und das Spiel per Einstellungen auf eine HDD installieren. Denn bei Origin kann man ja den Installationsordner der Spiele wählen. Geht das auch bei Steam irgendwie?


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber es könnte gehen.


Und übrigens haben wir hier auch ein Steam Unterofrum, da sind solche Anfragen besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Dartwurst (9. November 2012)

Vielleicht hilft Dir dies:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...chieben-neuer-speicherort-fuer-programme.html.


----------



## Bennz (9. November 2012)

steam in der beta hatt diese funktion.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (9. November 2012)

Dartwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hilft Dir dies:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/windows-7-windows-8-windows-allgemein/235869-windows-benutzer-ordner-verschieben-neuer-speicherort-fuer-programme.html.



Ich will ja erreichen, dass ich Steam auf der SSD installieren kann aber sobald ich irgendein Spiel runterlade das sofort auf die HDD installiert wird und ich nicht zuerst auf der SSD installieren muss und dann das auf die HDD verschiebe.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (9. November 2012)

Bennz schrieb:
			
		

> steam in der beta hatt diese funktion.



Und wann wird die Beta Offiziel Veröffentlicht bzw. Wo kann ich sie Runterladen??


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. November 2012)

Google mal nach "mklink"...


----------



## Bennz (9. November 2012)

unter "STEAM" "Einstellungen" für die beta anmelden, steam läd dann die beta sofort und nach einem kleinen steam neustart biste mit dabei.

mal ein aktueller screen von steam.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (13. November 2012)

Bennz schrieb:
			
		

> unter "STEAM" "Einstellungen" für die beta anmelden, steam läd dann die beta sofort und nach einem kleinen steam neustart biste mit dabei.
> 
> mal ein aktueller screen von steam.



Ah. Perfekt


----------



## Festplatte (14. November 2012)

Wann wird diese Option den ca. richtig in Steam integriert sein?


----------



## TheGamerzZ (25. November 2012)

Wenn ich die CD von MW3 reinmache und dann das installiere installiert der trotzdem auf der SSD und nicht hdd obwohl ich das nicht so in den Einstellungen angegeben habe. Was soll man da tun?


----------



## Shona (29. November 2012)

Steam vll nicht auf der SSD installieren? - Bringt dir so oder so nicht....
Installier es doch auf der HDD und gut ist dann brauchste es auch nie wieder neu installieren wenn du Windoof neu installierst, einfach starten und die Reg-Einträge werden gesetzt


----------

